

Google Unveils FIDO U2F Security Key Support - mike-cardwell
https://www.yubico.com/2014/10/google-releases-support-fido-u2f-security-key/

======
secfirstmd
Anyone else notice the FIDO alliance board is kind of lacking when it comes to
open source and/or privacy people on it?

Though it has RSA, Google, Visa and no doubt many others who are happy to sell
or give your stuff to the NSA and GCHQ...

~~~
2bluesc
Yubico themselves are awesome. They have tons of code available @
[http://github.com/yubico](http://github.com/yubico) that sees regular
attention.

They are very responsive to attacks and well regarded
[http://youtu.be/H-cpm7D8Sqg?t=28m40s](http://youtu.be/H-cpm7D8Sqg?t=28m40s)

Yubico actively supports open source, for example by giving away 100 free keys
to kernel.org devs ( [http://zd.net/1tdCmik](http://zd.net/1tdCmik) ). Perhaps
this is just a cheap publicity stunt, but still way better then most!

~~~
secfirstmd
Agree. I've heard good stuff about them. Didn't mean to lump them in also.
Just the overall balance.

------
Sami_Lehtinen
That's not too different from mobile based 2FA. Which also uses public key
based crypto.

------
LaSombra
Time to buy a YubiKey NEO.

~~~
2bluesc
Careful, I already own a YubiKey Neo with firmware 3.2.0 and it doesn't work
(just tried it).

Firmware 3.3.0 is needed and it doesn't appear to be upgradable:

[https://www.yubico.com/2014/09/yubikey-
neo-u2f/](https://www.yubico.com/2014/09/yubikey-neo-u2f/)

